# Need a band



## jmachou

Anyone know of a band that can bring in a crowd ??? We are looking for a good band that people can really jam to and will bring good service to a bar also, if so then pm me and we can set something up . In the league city area .


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

jmachou said:


> Anyone know of a band that can bring in a crowd ??? We are looking for a good band that people can really jam to and will bring good service to a bar also, if so then pm me and we can set something up . In the league city area .


I'm playing right now till 6:00. Pm sent. I have been talking to the band about changing venue's.


----------



## boom!

The Nailers

http://www.thenailers.com/


----------



## DrummerBoy471

Country?? Look up Jason Cassidy, Philip griffin, Jody boothe, and Josh ward.


----------



## agteacher

John Slaughter is another good one


----------



## Spot-On

http://www.hamiltonloomis.com/. 
Worth it. Used him for about 15 yrs at company crawfish boil. Great kid


----------



## jmachou

Thanks everyone that gave me suggestions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckstrack

Miss Leslie, Moses Rangel, Doug Boggs, Jason Allen, Randy Corner, Jake Hooker, all do well at other places.


----------



## texjam

*League City Band*

facebook.com/johnamillerband


----------



## mrgoodsax

Durty Maynardz from League City. Website dirtymaynardz.com


----------



## scottrboat

*Pier Pressure*

They stay pretty booked for private parties etc.... Good mix zz to Steely to J Buffet. Fun laid back group.. Lady that plays horns is awesome...


----------

